# Réseau Mac-PC



## gbourdaud (19 Décembre 2004)

Il s'agit d'un réseau Wi-Fi à la maison. Il  y a un PC sous Win XP et un IMac (G3, 10.3.7).

Le partage de l'accès à Internet fonctionne bien. 

Le partage de fichiers ne fonctionne que dans un sens.

Depuis le PC, aucun pb: après authentification, tous les documents du Mac s'affichent.
Cela coince dans l'autre sens: sur le Mac, je clique sur Aller/Reseau. L'icone du PC apparait dans la fenêtre. Puis la fenêtre "Authentification... SMB/CIFS".Je rentre le nom "X" du PC, son mot de passe. La réponse est toujours la même "L'alias "X" n'a pu etre ouvert: l'élément original introuvable".

Calorifère???


----------



## MIRASOL (19 Décembre 2004)

VITE FAIT,
IL EXISTE UN HORS-SERIE SPECIAL MAC ET PC N°5 4ÈME TRIMESTRE 2002
PEUT-ETRE VISIBLE :WWW.AVOSMAC.COM
JE VAIS JETER UN COUP D'OEIL POUR TE TROUVER PEUT-ETRE UNE REPONSE
MIRASOL


----------



## tankles (3 Janvier 2005)

J'ai exactement le même problème. Et je serais heureux de connaître la réponse.


----------



## iMan (3 Janvier 2005)

moi, j'ai sa quand les pare-feux de mon antivirus sur mon pc son activé .
quand je les désactive, mon mac se connect sans problem a mon pc .


----------



## tankles (3 Janvier 2005)

Je n'ai pas de pare-feux (XP désactivé) et mon antivirus ne fait normalement pas pare-feux.
Je me connecte en tant qu'administrateur et j'ai toujours le même message alias introuvable :mouais:


----------



## schoubz (4 Janvier 2005)

gbourdaud a dit:
			
		

> Il s'agit d'un réseau Wi-Fi à la maison. Il y a un PC sous Win XP et un IMac (G3, 10.3.7).
> 
> Depuis le PC, aucun pb: après authentification, tous les documents du Mac s'affichent.
> Cela coince dans l'autre sens: sur le Mac, je clique sur Aller/Reseau. L'icone du PC apparait dans la fenêtre. Puis la fenêtre "Authentification... SMB/CIFS".Je rentre le nom "X" du PC, son mot de passe. La réponse est toujours la même "L'alias "X" n'a pu etre ouvert: l'élément original introuvable".


 
C Bizarre, moi c le problème inverse que j'ai!!
J'arrive à visualiser les dossier partagé du PC.  (Remarque : sur la fenêtre authentification, je ne rentre rien je laisse la fenêtre comme elle est et je clique sur OK)

Par contre j'aimerai bien savoir comment tu visualises ton mac sur le PC. 

Merci


----------



## tankles (4 Janvier 2005)

Pour voir le mac sur le PC, je suis passé par son adresse IP dasn l'explorer(donnée sur le mac dans partage windows). Après j'ai une fenêtre d'identification.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (4 Janvier 2005)

Sur le mac : Pomme+K, et là noté " smb://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" avec lmes x coreespondant à l'adresse IP du PC.
Chez moi, après ça, il me demande le mot de passe (c'est celui du mac  ), puis il me demande quel dossier du PC monté, je choisis et ça roule!


----------



## tosh (6 Janvier 2005)

slt_____j'ai une freebox v4 avec un routeur netgear rp614 un g4 et 2 pc__sur l'un des pc j'arrive à me connecter sur le g4 mais par contre impossible de connecter le g4 aux 2 pc____>les alias ne peuvent pas s'ouvrir__>elt original introuvable____  
j'ai suivi le tuto de macadsl pour le partage de fichiers mais marche po _____


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (6 Janvier 2005)

Tes PC sont sous XP tous les 2?
Ton routeur est bien un routeur WiFi?
Ton G4 et les PC y sont connectés en WiFi aussi?

Eddy


----------



## tosh (7 Janvier 2005)

bonjour,
désolé pour l'imprecision__les 2 pc sont sous xp familial__le reseau est en ethernet___


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (7 Janvier 2005)

Lis dans ce fil le dernier post : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84610

Et dis moi si tu as fait tout comme il l'a dit. (sauf que pour toi c'est en ethernet, mais le principe reste le même)
Si tu n'as pas fait la même chose, explique comment tu t'y est pris. Je ne connais pas ton routeur, mais ça peut tout simplement provenir d'un mauvais réglages des adresses IP, d'un firewall sur les PC (il faut autoriser l'adresse IP du G4... ou au moins faire un essai SANS firewall).

Eddy


----------



## tosh (7 Janvier 2005)

salut___dans format de repertoire__>groupe de travail workgroup__quand je fais pom+k avec ip du pc j'ai un popup qui me dit que le finder ne peut terminer l'opération,certaines données de smb://ip du pc ne peuvent etre lues ou écrites___qui plus est maintenant le g4 n'apparaît + dans les favoris reseaux du pc


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (7 Janvier 2005)

Et sous XP, tu as aussi WORKGROUP comme groupe de travail je suppose.
Questions bêtes, mais as-tu partagé un ou plusieurs dossier et/ou partitions sur les PC sous Windows? Sans ça, il ne pourra rien faire ton Mac 
Pour le faire, direction les propriétés d'un dossier ou d'une partition (plus simple de partager une partition je trouve d'ailleurs), et tu vas dans l'onglet "Partage". Là tu coches le partage avec les ordinateurs du réseau si ce n'est point déjà fait.

Et tes 2 PC, ils se "voient" mutuellement au fait sur ton réseau?


----------



## tosh (7 Janvier 2005)

les 3 machines apparaissent sur chacun des ordis, les 2 pc se connectent au mac mais impossible de connecter le mac aux pc___comment vérifier sur les pc qu'ils sont bien configurer, notamment par arpport au groupe de travail ? sur chacun des pc il y a des dossiers partagés _____maintenant j'ai le msg comme quoi les elts originaux des alias sont introuvables___


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (7 Janvier 2005)

Tu progresses!! 
Pour les PC, s'ils arrivent à se connecter au Mac, ça veut dire qu'a priori ils ont bien tous le même nom de groupe. Pour le vérifier : Clic droit sur le poste de travail -> propriétés -> onglet nom de l'utilisateur. Là tu dois avoir écrit le nom du groupe de travail  Pour le changer, clic sur "Modifier". Mais si tu as WORKGROUP, ne change rien 

Reste le Mac. Dans "Préférences systèmes -> Réseau" tu as 2 menus déroulants, l'un où c'est écrit "Automatique" (sauf si tu en as créé un autre.. c'est le nom du profil réseau... tu peux en créer plusieurs, c'est pratique sur un portable. Sur un ordi fixe, ça ne te servira pas trop normalement)
Et dessous, tu as "Etat du réseau". Dans ce 2ème menu déroulant, affiche ce qu'il y a our "Ethernet". 

Là tu auras plusieurs boutons "TCP/IP" "Apple Talk" "Proxies" et d'autres. Tu vas sur "TCP/IP". C'est là que tu as du régler l'adresse IP du mac. Sauf que je ne sais pas s'il faut que ce soit en DHCP ou en manuel dans ton cas :rose: ... En DHCP, l'ordi trouve de lui même son adresse IP (avec un routeur, j'ai tendance à penser que ce doit etre en DHCP) En manuel, tu donne au mac son adresse IP, celle du masque de sous-réseu et celle du routeur.

Je ne sais pas si je pourrais beaucoup plus t'aider maintenant.. on arrive aux limites de mes connaissances en réseau


----------



## tosh (7 Janvier 2005)

merci eddy pour ta patience????le groupe de travail est bien workgroup sur toutes les machines___au niveau des prefs reseaux c bien en dhcp (automatique)___vais fouiller encore___vais bien finir part y arriver__et??si il ya un pro du reseau qui lit cette discussion___ben il est la bienvenue


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (7 Janvier 2005)

Tiens, je viens de réagir. Quand tu fais Pomme+K sur le mac, tu donne quoi comme adresse IP après "smb://" ?
Vu que tout este n DHCP je veux dire, comment tu vérifes l'adresse IP?

Et dans "Réseau" dans le Finder rien n'apparait? Quand je branchai en ethernet mon mac au PC, il apparaissait un lien.

Eddy

PS : +1 pour la demande de personne qui s'y connait en réseau


----------



## tosh (7 Janvier 2005)

les adresses ip des pc je les vérifie directement sur les pc via connexion au reseau local__de là j'ai l'adresse de chaque pc__pour ce qui est des liens, j'ai ceux des 2 pc mais ce sont des alias et c'est là que j'ai le popup qui me dit que l' original est introuvable.


----------



## tosh (7 Janvier 2005)

bon...ça progresse___maintenant quand je fais pom+k__>ip du pc__> boite de dialogue :groupe de travail:workgroup log et pass du pc j'ai un popup qui me donne un code erreur -36 (certaines données n'ont pu etre lues ou écrites__


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (7 Janvier 2005)

C'est presque bon!
 Moi ça me fait souvent ça en WiFi quand au nivo du PC, il y a un tit souci de reconnaissance (clé WEP peut être en cause..)
 Donc j'enlève ma clé WiFi, la remet. Me reconnecte au réseau du mac et ça roule. Tu peux tenter de déconnecter ton mac et/ou tes PC, puis de les remettre. Et là retenter ta chance..

 A priori tes réglages sont bons en tout cas. Sinon tu n'aurais pas pu tapper ton pass. Pour le pass au fait, mets celui du Mac 
 Et depuis les PC, tu mets aussi le pass du Mac normalement (enfin, moi c'est ce que je fais...)

 Voili voilou

 Plus qu'un petit effort et ça doit etre bon 

 Eddy

 EDIT: Si quelqu'un peut dire ce q'est cette erreur -36.. Merci


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (9 Janvier 2005)

Alors tosh, ça a marché finalement? Si oui, dis nous comment t'as fait, ça pourra servir à d'autres


----------



## tosh (10 Janvier 2005)

salut eddy___
ben...pour l'instant c'est le statu quo___j'en suis toujours au mê^me point__les pc voient le g4 mais pas l'inverse___quand je fais pom+k j'ai le msg "l'alias du pc n'a pu être ouvert l'elt original est introuvable"  
Dés que je trouve je vous previens__
toute aide est biensûr la bienvenue  
chtite question au passage___dans format de repertoires quand tu configure samba dans groupe de travail j'ai mis workgroup (idem sur les 2 pc) et dans serveur wins ?


----------



## supermoquette (10 Janvier 2005)

si je ne m'abuse, tu n'as rien a mettre dans serveur wins si tu n'as pas un réseau avec un domaine win NT4 (c'est lui le serveur WINS), mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## tosh (10 Janvier 2005)

rodriguez   
merci supermoquette___mais ça marche toujours po___
vais chercher....et trouver :hein:


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (10 Janvier 2005)

Rien à mettre dans WINS en effet.

Pour la connexion, t'as tout bien fait.. Reste à répéter les essais.. Moi au début c'était exactement pareil.. et puis finalement ça fonctionné! En fait, je cherchais à midifier les réglages quand j'ai vu sur le Mac ET sur le PC qu'ils se voyaient mutuellement.
Ce n'est juste pas instantané une fois les cables branchés, faut attendre un peu 

Bon courgae!


----------



## tankles (19 Janvier 2005)

Moi, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé la réponse au problème. Et c'est exactement la même chose.

C'est le seul regret que j'ai avec mon switch sur ibook et aussi le nom abrégé qu'on ne peut pas changer.


----------



## Deleted member 2927 (19 Janvier 2005)

tankles> Des détails sur ton souci seraient les bienvenus... sinon ça va être dur de t'aider


----------



## PT Dod (28 Janvier 2005)

Salut,

Je cherche à résoudre le même problème depuis un moment (PC qui apparait en grisé depuis le mac, message "L'alias PC n'a pas pu être ouvert, car l'élément original est introuvable", alors que le PC peut se connecter au mac sans problème).

As-tu essayé les différentes solutions proposées dans ce thread: http://forum.macadsl.com/viewtopic.php?p=134227

Je pense que la solution est dans la manip' donnée par Blut en page 2 (décochage de l'option "utiliser le partage de fichiers simple" dans "option des dossiers" sous Win XP, puis réglage des autorisations de l'élément partagé).

Malheureusement, cela n'est apparemment possible qu'avec un PC sous Win XP Pro (Win XP Familial ne propose pas la fameuse option "utiliser le partage des fichiers simple", ni ne permet de régler les autorisations comme indiqué).

J'en déduis que Mac OSX ne peut accéder via Samba qu'aux PC sous win XP Pro, et non à ceux sous Win XP Home (qui vraisemblablement ne propose que le "partage des fichiers simplifié").

C'est en tout cas mon avis, je ne sais pas si qqn peut le confirmer (ou me donner tort, ce que je préférerais ...).

PT Dod


----------



## tosh (29 Janvier 2005)

slt à tous____
aprés une longue période de tatonnement, j'ai finalement re installer un xp pro sur les 2 pc et effectivement la connection entre les 3 machines fonctionne______  
peut etre qu'effectivement avec un xp des familles ça ne marche pas__


----------



## TranXarnoss (23 Février 2005)

Pas de réseau possible entre Xp édition familiale sp1 et OsX ? j'ai bien compris ?

La poisse...
Va falloir que je trouve un Xp pro...
je cache ma joie.


----------

